# Cant relean Tire Pressure



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzinConnors said:


> It beeps twice like its supposed to, but it wont let me relearn.


It sounds like your tool is failing to trigger the TPMS sensors. 

Based on your other posts, you have a 2014 Cruze. You can't relearn by letting air out. That was only for the 2011, maybe 2012.


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

The TMPS tool is brand new so I doubt it is failing. Has new battery. So my question again does the car have to been on the ON position for it work or does the car have to run. Also I cant accress the Menu when the car is on the on position only when its running. Is their some trick to access the menu?


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry I am saying it wrong. I had a really long day at work. What I ment is that when I put the TPMS tool next to the valve steam I dont hear the horn beep. Is their a certain place to put the tool?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you hold the button in for a couple of seconds. The car comes on in accessory mode. Not everything will be turned on. 

To access service mode you need to hold the button in for 5 seconds. That'll turn everything on.

I'm not familiar with the whole learning process but my guess would be the car needs to be in service mode. 

Never had to worry about tpms yet so no clue on your tool. My boy just had tires installed. His car has a reset button next to a latch. I don't remember if it's his gas or trunk latch. But his is a mazda.


----------



## the_nik (Nov 3, 2014)

The Cruze does not need to be running. The ignition needs to be in the On position.

Once in relearn mode, I put the trigger tool on the tire (rubber part) near the valve stem. Start with the drivers side front. If it triggers you will hear a single horn beep. I have a 2014 Cruze and I use an ATEQ 15 tool. It works every time.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Guess I better buy one. 

The link says it needs to be relearned after tire rotate. I don't appear to be having issues and I just rotated mine with the oil change. 

On the gen2. The screen don't light up in on mode. Only in service mode or engine running mode. And doesn't show SET/CTRL or anything for a reset or relearn.

Wonder how it's done and the tool needed for gen2.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Maybe a dumb question but do you know for sure that your winter tires have TPMS valve stems?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, let's review: First, the tool.....push the button on the face of the tool.....does a green led flash? If not, the nine volt battery is dead or the tool is inoperative.
Moving forward, once you are satisfied that the tool and battery are in good order, you can put the car in service (accessory) mode by holding the push to start button WITHOUT stepping on the brake pedal. Hold the button down long enough for ALL the warning lights on the dash to come on.
From this point, enter the relearn mode (two beeps). The turn signal lamp will be on at the left front corner. This is the sensor that is relearned first. Place the tool antenna (black stub) against the tire sidewall at the tire valve or alongside the valve stem and press the button. The flashing green led is indicating it is transmitting a call for the TPS ID number and current pressure. The horn will honk once if the relearn for that wheel was successful.....if the green light stops flashing, with no horn honk, re-position the tool and press the button again. I've had to re-position the antenna stub three or more times on certain cars to get the sensor to 'Wake Up'.
Once successful with a single horn honk, the next thing that occurs is the right front turn signal will illuminate (not flash) meaning that is the next tire to reset......same routine for the right rear, and ending at the left rear. Once all four TPM's have been re-learned, ending with the left rear tire, the horn will honk TWICE.....meaning a successful reset.

If you are unable to reset using your tool I would then stop at a dealer or tire store or just about any old garage and ask if they can reset them.
If that is not successful I would begin to wonder about the battery condition in the sensors themselves.......seven to ten years (closer to seven than ten) seems to be the lifespan.
A dealer, with a actual TPM tester can tell. The tester looks for a return signal from the monitor and measures signal strength.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> The link says it needs to be relearned after tire rotate. I don't appear to be having issues and I just rotated mine with the oil change.


Assuming you just rotated the tires and didn't swap to winter tires, you won't have any error messages. It's just the tire pressure in the TPMS display won't match the where the tires are located on the car. That's what the car has to relearn.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

^^LIKE

There's a YouTube explaining how to do it on a 2012. WITHOUT the tool. Assuming the 2014 would be the same. And the procedure is different then what was instructed on the posted link


Now to just figure out the gen 2 procedure


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Assuming you just rotated the tires and didn't swap to winter tires, you won't have any error messages. It's just the tire pressure in the TPMS display won't match the where the tires are located on the car. That's what the car has to relearn.


Looks like it can be done without the tool. I"ll have to play with it this weekend. 

This guy shows how it's done on the 2012. Obviously the gen 2 has a different menu setup. But I figured it out. 

https://youtu.be/Muoa_L6F_MI


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Assuming the 2014 would be the same.


That might be a bit rash.  

Let us know how your test goes.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

A few things...

Parking brake on.

Key on engine off, orkeyless ignition in service mode(as mentioned push and HOLD ignition button for 5seconds until dash fully illuminates and buttons green light turns on)

Navigate to tire pressure display screen.

Push and hold check to access learn mode

Push check to enter learn mode

Go around car clockwise from driver's front tire, following the illuminated parking lights, activating the sensors.

(SNOWWY...Same applies to your g2, and you will require the tool)


If this doesn't work it's likely because you purchased a cheap ass tool that isn't capable of actuating your sensors or you have 4 dead sensors


----------



## CruzinConnors (Mar 20, 2015)

I got a PM from a forum member and got it working thanks everyone.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

How did you get it working? it would be nice for future reference to finish your thread the right way.


----------

